# Hillstream Loach in Tropical Tank?



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 11, 2014)

So, I've been researching these guys for a while now. I know that they are temperate fish that do best in temperatures between 68-75 degrees, but I have also found quite a few sites that say they can be kept in tropical tanks provided that there is enough dissolved oxygen available. Does anyone have any experience with this that can offer their input?


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I tried not realizing at the time they weren't meant for a tropical tank. Killed the poor little fishy...


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

I had a trio a while back they were fine the first month or so then just faded away one by one and havent tried since. But don't let that stop you, I actually think I didn't given them a suitable enviro if anything. Good luck if you decide to proceed. Trial and errors a part of the hobby.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Here is a very comprehensive article on Hillstream Loaches:

http://www.loaches.com/articles/hillstream-loaches-the-specialists-at-life-in-the-fast-lane

The most important thing is to have a good flow of water using a powerhead ( or two )
The Hillstream Loaches live in waters that are fast moving and brings the food to them, they do not usually go searching for food like most plecos do


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

I agree, knew about the fast flow they need thought could push my luck but yea definitely power head is crucial and they get out competed for food easily.


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys. I tried them twice but didn't have any luck either time. They both died 2 days after bringing them home. The first one I didn't do anything for, just floated him for 15 minutes and tossed him in my tank. The second one I acclimated slowly adding water from the tank to his bag over the course of a few hours, lowered the temperature of the tank to hold or oxygen and added a powerhead but still no luck. I guess they just don't like my tank.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Hillstream loaches also require to be in a group to be happy.

Usually you need at least 3 and 5 is better


----------

